# Shadetree Stabilization



## Donnie Kennedy

I have some wood that I plan on sending them out to Wood Dynamics to be stabilized. I'm just trying to figure out how I want to cut it right now. It has some great figure and a lot of salting  but it turns to dust when you try to turn it. 

While I was trimming a few chunks on the bandsaw I got the idea to cut some of the not so pretty pieces up and soak them in lacquer to see if it would stiffen the fibers enough to hold them together so I might spin a blank or 3.

I had about 1/2 a quart of lacquer and I packed a few 3/4" X short blanks standing on end into the can and sealed the lid. Every morning before I left for work I'd flip the can over and every night when I got home I'd flip it again. I did this for a week (7 days). I removed the blanks and put them on a drying rack outside for a couple of days, then let them dry for a few more days inside the shop. Tonight I spun a couple to see what would happen. The end result was better than expected.

Instead of dust I got fine little shavings. I also noticed that the lacquer had fully penetrated the blanks so they are hard all the way through. Anyway, I thought this was interesting enough to share, so here's a couple of before and after pics...

*After their week long bath...*







*Turned round, sanded to 400, and buffed a little to shine up that what powdery lacquer residue...*


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Donnie Kennedy said:


> I have some wood that I plan on sending them out to Wood Dynamics to be stabilized. I'm just trying to figure out how I want to cut it right now. It has some great figure and a lot of salting  but it turns to dust when you try to turn it.  While I was trimming a few chunks on the bandsaw I got the idea to cut some of the not so pretty pieces up and soak them in lacquer to see if it would stiffen the fibers enough to hold them together so I might spin a blank or 3.  I had about 1/2 a quart of lacquer and I packed a few 3/4" X short blanks standing on end into the can and sealed the lid. Every morning before I left for work I'd flip the can over and every night when I got home I'd flip it again. I did this for a week (7 days). I removed the blanks and put them on a drying rack outside for a couple of days, then let them dry for a few more days inside the shop. Tonight I spun a couple to see what would happen. The end result was better than expected.  Instead of dust I got fine little shavings. I also noticed that the lacquer had fully penetrated the blanks so they are hard all the way through. Anyway, I thought this was interesting enough to share, so here's a couple of before and after pics...  After their week long bath...  Turned round, sanded to 400, and buffed a little to shine up that what powdery lacquer residue...


.  Not bad.  

Incidentally, I just found out that wood dynamics is in my backyard.  Assuming we are talking about the same place.


----------



## edstreet

Donnie Kennedy said:


> It has some great figure and a lot of salting  but it turns to dust when you try to turn it.



Looks like this is classic white.

Careful with that as that is likely the biggest accident causing issues in the shop, granted its more dominate to those of us who turn bowls.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy

Here is a bowl I managed to get out of the same stuff a while back, but getting to the end was a tough road. The duck call was a little easier.


----------

